# Health care!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, our time to move is drawing near and I am having big problems with health care and insurance..... I have trawled through past threads but can't find the answer I need....as both Dave and I are below retirement age, me much more than Dave  and wont be working when we come over, we need to have private health care? Am i correct in thinking that we can join some sort of "social scheme" whereby we pay monthly for our health care? Or do I need to arrange to have insurance in place here before we leave....the quotes I have had are astronomical! 
Thanks, Pat


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> Hi all, our time to move is drawing near and I am having big problems with health care and insurance..... I have trawled through past threads but can't find the answer I need....as both Dave and I are below retirement age, me much more than Dave  and wont be working when we come over, we need to have private health care? Am i correct in thinking that we can join some sort of "social scheme" whereby we pay monthly for our health care? Or do I need to arrange to have insurance in place here before we leave....the quotes I have had are astronomical!
> Thanks, Pat


Unfortunately Healthcare can be expensive if you are below UK state retirement age. There is no 'social scheme' as such. To be come a permanent resident that is to say you have been through the immigration process and are in receipt of a 'yellow' slip you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 

However do obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus. If you take medications on a regular basis make sure you have sufficient ( suggest 3 months) to last till you get a medical card. Make sure you have a copy of your medical records from your GP ( there may be a small charge) as your records will be destroyed after 10 years once you have been de registered in from the NHS in UK .

There are changes to the charges for state healthcare coming in response to the financial situation Cyprus finds itself in but these are unclear at present. 

You cannot use the IHIC card for healthcare, these are only for temporary stays in an EU country, that is to say holidays


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also got some absolutely astronomical quotes for health insurance but found that Pitsa who is an insurance broker gets the best deals.
Her office is above Pop life on the main Debenhams roundabout. Look for the enormous Prime health sign.
We pay for most things ourselves as we got the insurance for the worst case scenarios such as cancer, heart by pass etc. We get a free health check each year from the insurance.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Pat

I have also been looking at health insurance for myself, luckily my partner is of retirement age, and had quite reasonable quotes from the company detailed below, I will be 51 when we move in November and have had no previous major illness. Admittedly it was quoting only for myself and you will have to double it for both of you.....but maybe worth a try if you have not already contacted them. Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this.

Abbeygate Insurance
Shop 1, 21 Mesogi Avenue
Mesogi
Pafos, 8280
Cyprus

Tel: 00357 26 819 175

Contact: [email protected] insure.com


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks! 
We have to apply for s1 no less than 4 wks before we leave the Uk. Age is a big deal with every quote I've had, I'll turn 50 in April  and the "old man" 58 in March. Will check out the companies you have suggested!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This Pitsas website with contact details

Pitsas Insurances Agencies is a well established insurance company offering Life, Motor, House, Business and Medical Insurance in Paphos, operating in Cyprus.


----------

